# Blue button Jelly fish?



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

These guys starting washing up on the beach today. Any ideas on what it is? The larger ones were a little bigger than a quarter. The bluish feathers didnt sting and fell off the moment they are touched.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://life-sea.blogspot.com/2011/07/life-of-blue-button-jellyfish.html


----------

